# Don't Let This Happen To You...



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I was coming back from the lake Monday when I spotted a guy towing a nice new fifth wheel. It was pretty windy, and his awning pulled right off the roller bar while he was driving along. It ripped completely off the roller tube and was flapping high in the air.

Maybe something like this would be in order:

Anyone use this, or something else that locks the roller tube?
I've seen some mods that use other type locks as well.

Something to think about.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Wrap some velcro around the sail.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Could you run straps around the arms??

It shouldn't open if the arms don't move.

Steve


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I use a velcro strap made for deep sea fishing reels. I wrap the top of the front post after the awning is closed. Having that thing come open could be a serious nightmare!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A simple thing of rubbing a tree branch while driving could knock the lever the other way.

I was just glad to see it was not you when I opened the thread


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I use two ball bungees around each arm once it's reeled in. When it's down, they double as door holders against the awning arm, to keep the door from slamming against them.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I, too, use Velcro straps around the front and rear awning arms once everything is rolled up and locked into place. I did the same thing with our last awning and never had a problem. The awning can't unfurl if the arms don't move. (At least I don't think so!)

During our PDI, the dealer recommended them, as a backup measure. I had them provide me a couple of the heavy black ones. It only takes a few seconds, but can save me hundreds of dollars.

Mike


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I use two Awning De-Flappers by day and when rolling out for travel, I just use the velcro from them to secure the front awning post and the awning itself.

Two birds, one stone.


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Ditto on the Velcro straps around the arms -- no issues -- I also make sure my black flywheel knobs on the back of the arms are tight.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Mgonzo2u said:


> I use two Awning De-Flappers by day and when rolling out for travel, I just use the velcro from them to secure the front awning post and the awning itself.
> 
> Two birds, one stone.


x2, awning de-flapper velcro, the plastic part is in the morgue drawer but the velcro is on the awning supports front and rear while driving.

Bill.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Its not the arms that let go, I had this happen on my last rig with Velcro straps wrapped around both the arms.
The wind gets in the end of the roll and it unwinds the spring recoil without moving the arms at all. It then flops over the roof of your trailer and beats the crap out of your Maxair vents and knocks the cover off your air conditioner.

Mine the recoil wasn't damage so it could be fixed without buying any more new parts, other than what was broken by the flapping cover.

Steve


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

My neighbor and I use zip ties on the arms to help secure the awing.

Steve


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

SconnieJonny said:


> Ditto on the Velcro straps around the arms -- no issues -- I also make sure my black flywheel knobs on the back of the arms are tight.


 Double ditto on the velcro...What a great invention, but I really liked that 'pocket fisherman' invention too.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Securing the awning arms does ABSOLUTELY NOTHING in a case like this. As Northern Wind stated...the awning unrolls with the arms up....hence the need to secure the ROLLER TUBE itself.

Velcro straps and bungie cords will not save your awning in a case like this.

The #1 cause of insurance claims on RV's is awning damage. This is caused by the failure of the awning roller tube locking mechanism. Often this is due to vibration, wind or operator error. According to FMCA, wind will always win out over the friction lock that awnings employ.

Here is another type of roller tube lock:
Awning Lock

Here's another:
Save Your Awning!

More:
Awning Saver


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I use two ball bungees around each arm once it's reeled in. When it's down, they double as door holders against the awning arm, to keep the door from slamming against them.


 Ditto on everything. Hey, I guess it IS true that great minds think alike. I was interested in the screen room Eric was selling - you were interested in it . . . . . Hey, wait a minute! You're not my brother Jeff, are you? I'm telling Mom.









On edit: Hmmm, now you've got me thinking Pete. I saw an awning on the side of the highway this weekend. I've always used the bungee cords as added protection, but that would not stop the roller if the lock was released. Roller furling on a sailboat needs no arms - the sail just unrolls when released. Oh well, time to look into a locking mechanism.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Mgonzo2u said:


> I use two Awning De-Flappers by day and when rolling out for travel, I just use the velcro from them to secure the front awning post and the awning itself.
> 
> Two birds, one stone.


Good one Gonzo. Never thought of that. Now I've got a few more straps


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I use two ball bungees around each arm once it's reeled in. When it's down, they double as door holders against the awning arm, to keep the door from slamming against them.


 Ditto on everything. Hey, I guess it IS true that great minds think alike. I was interested in the screen room Eric was selling - you were interested in it . . . . . Hey, wait a minute! You're not my brother Jeff, are you? I'm telling Mom.









On edit: Hmmm, now you've got me thinking Pete. I saw an awning on the side of the highway this weekend. I've always used the bungee cords as added protection, but that would not stop the roller if the lock was released. Roller furling on a sailboat needs no arms - the sail just unrolls when released. Oh well, time to look into a locking mechanism.
[/quote]

I told Mom I'd keep an eye on you. Besides, she alway's liked me best!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Mgonzo2u said:


> I use two Awning De-Flappers by day and when rolling out for travel, I just use the velcro from them to secure the front awning post and the awning itself.
> 
> Two birds, one stone.


 So, if I'm picturing this right, you slip the deflapper into the roll of the awning and then secure the whole thing to the arm? Hmm, gonna have to go try that when I get home. I was all set to make a Rube Goldberg contraption. Any chance you can post a picture?

Scott


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

I use this strap when I travel then use it to attach my telescoping flag pole to the rear slide latch when parked.Clicky

Now I see the error in my thinking so I'll have to look into a lock.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Great!! Now you have concerned. With only 6 day's before we leave has anyone found one of these lock's to be any better than the other? Doubt if there is time to order.

Rick


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

IF you are handy...you can make your own:

http://www.srhams.org/awning_lock.html

I've seen others made from a simple barrel bolt lock as well.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> IF you are handy...you can make your own:
> 
> http://www.srhams.org/awning_lock.html
> 
> I've seen others made from a simple barrel bolt lock as well.


I'm not saying this thing wouldn't work, but I have two comcerns.

The first concern is the step where you "File or grind down the shaft until you can press fit the end into the barrel bolt (where the original knob handle was situated)." If this eye-bolt isn't pressed in well enough, it could fall out and the barrel bolt would be free to slide open.

The second concern is that by hitting bumps or from road vibration, the barrrel bolt could bounce open, even if the eye-bolt stays in place.

Maybe some brazing of those parts will assure they stay together and a ball bungee could keep the eye-bolt pointing downwards. But then you'd have the thing rusting because the galvanize gets burned off....

Bill


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I guess I'm missing something but how can it come unrolled? I forgot to lock my arms in place once and drove 2 hours home on the interstate and nothing moved a mm.

The spring load on mine and most I have seen is pretty heavy. Just listen the next time someone puts their awning up for the first time in a campground.. WHURRRRRR, BANG!














Then they look around to see if anyone is looking.














Of course I have never done that.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

FraTra said:


> I guess I'm missing something but how can it come unrolled?


Roller tube lock failure.

The #1 cause of insurance claims on RV's is awning damage. This is caused by the failure of the awning roller tube locking mechanism. Often this is due to vibration, wind or operator error. According to FMCA, wind will always win out over the friction lock that awnings employ.

I'm not saying go buy this particular lock...but the site explains what happens very well:
http://awninglock.com/


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

That seems like a good solution, no holes in the TT, small. Anyone using this?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

To solve the need for the eye bolt to replace the knob, a padlockable barrel bolt might be used - I couldn't find one that is 6" AND Padlockable.

And no, I didn't make the word up - someone else did.

Clicky This is an 8". Didn't find a 6".

BBB


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

While it is correct, awning damage is the number one claim. It is mostly from being blown off during high winds. When I stay in Myrtle Beach every year, the wind would destroy at least 15 (that I knew off) awnings a week.


----------

